# Possible 100+ Resi. in the palm of my hand !



## Bolt-1 (Sep 21, 2008)

I will elaborate on this after the hunny do list is done today...


----------



## Bolt-1 (Sep 21, 2008)

It started about 11 yrs ago. Through Craigslist. A local "Company"(Landscape Construction) himself and a relative was looking for some help with their plowing routes. I've been in Commercial construction for many years. Made contact, had a little talk, agreed on the terms and a relationship was formed. We have become good Friends over the years. Over the years we have helped each other out many times (pro bono) Now my friend has grown his business exponentially as time has gone by. And I'm very proud of him! To the point he is considering giving up his Resi. accounts. All 112 of them. He is considering giving them to me. We have talked briefly about this and have set up a meeting to discuss this in length. I on the other hand currently have a full time job. Which I do very well and am paid as such. I have the resources to take on this endeavor, and yes that includes cash on hand to carry this for what i believe to be at least 60 days during the plowing season. Equip. I currently have are two trucks seen in my sig. Obviously that's not going to cut it for this amount of work. I realize that . As far as the business side i have no problem with that right now. The wife is actually looking forward to this. Not only that, she is capable of making excel beg for mercy. Insurance, taxes billing, overhead, will be a breeze for her. 

More to come....


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

Why can't 2 trucks do the route are they not close


----------



## indplstim (Dec 4, 2008)

ponyboy;2009415 said:


> Why can't 2 trucks do the route are they not close


 That is kind of my thought as well. Maybe get a third truck going, and have another beater for a backup. That would seem to cover it. I would have a hard time sending out one truck to do 25 driveways, unless they are really spaced out.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

ponyboy;2009415 said:


> Why can't 2 trucks do the route are they not close


I sure hope there's more to the story. I could do 100 drives that are relatively close together in a couple three hours.

IF they were close together, and 2 wide, 60' long, it would take around an hour and a half.


----------



## Bolt-1 (Sep 21, 2008)

indplstim;2009470 said:


> That is kind of my thought as well. Maybe get a third truck going, and have another beater for a backup. That would seem to cover it. I would have a hard time sending out one truck to do 25 driveways, unless they are really spaced out.


I'll start with me. I live on the end of a 600' + private road. My GMC will be dedicated to this and any 911 calls from customers. Don't forget I have a full time job. I plan on doing this with 3 trucks. My second (a close friend will drive this, someone I can trust)and two others. Which I will sub.



Mark Oomkes;2009484 said:


> I sure hope there's more to the story. I could do 100 drives that are relatively close together in a couple three hours.
> As could I. But this is not the case. Although I've only been at it for about 10 years. I'm not the best but I'm proficient and learning every time I go out.
> 
> IF they were close together, and 2 wide, 60' long, it would take around an hour and a half.


Some are as small as 2 wide by 2 deep. Several are over a mile long. Case in point, A road to a farm I do. He has the equip. to do the job. But he is an older gentelman and his damn kids are to busy with "LIFE" to help him out.



ponyboy;2009415 said:


> Why can't 2 trucks do the route are they not close


Unfortunately they are not..

The town I live in encompasses 36 sq. mi. these accounts stretch to all four corners of it. With only a pop. of about 17,000. About 1/2 mile around "MAIN ST" is where 75% of people live. The rest are, you guessed it S P R E A D O U T !! 95% of these accounts are outside main st.


----------



## Bolt-1 (Sep 21, 2008)

Sorry Mark Oomkes
This should have been in my answer.

"As could I. But this is not the case. Although I've only been at it for about 10 years. I'm not the best but I'm proficient and learning every time I go out."

Somehow i messed up the multi quote in my replies


----------



## jbsplow (Sep 16, 2013)

Mark Oomkes;2009484 said:


> I sure hope there's more to the story. I could do 100 drives that are relatively close together in a couple three hours.
> 
> IF they were close together, and 2 wide, 60' long, it would take around an hour and a half.


 lol your clearly blowing smoke, 100 driveways in a hour and a half? Good luck bud you must be making some serious cash ha


----------



## jbsplow (Sep 16, 2013)

What is that come out to about 45 seconds a driveway


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

jbsplow;2026372 said:


> What is that come out to about 45 seconds a driveway


Subscribed !!!


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

U been using the stopwatch on the videos again?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

jbsplow;2026370 said:


> lol your clearly blowing smoke, 100 driveways in a hour and a half? Good luck bud you must be making some serious cash ha





jbsplow;2026372 said:


> What is that come out to about 45 seconds a driveway


Why do you find it so hard to believe? If they're very close and all the same length and width, it is very possible. You just have to have the right equipment, which apparently you don't.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)




----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BUFF;2026456 said:


>


Smoke blower


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

1olddogtwo;2026426 said:


> U been using the stopwatch on the videos again?


Very boring.:crying:


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mark Oomkes;2026472 said:


> Smoke blower


Smoker Blower.......Here I am showing doing a driveway in 45seconds can be done with the proper equipment and I get Smoke Blower..... Pffttttt


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

ok fellas, let's try to stay on topic

thanks :waving:


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Mark Oomkes;2026472 said:


> Smoke blower





Michael J. Donovan;2026492 said:


> ok fellas, let's try to stay on topic
> 
> thanks :waving:


Oops, sorry, I meant to say SNOW blower.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mark Oomkes;2026558 said:


> Oops, sorry, I meant to say SNOW blower.


Thank you....It takes a big man to admit an error, even a bigger one to admit it to me.....:laughing:

Inverted Snow Blowers are the cats meow for banging out driveways, 45dwys / hr X $30.00ea = $1350.00 in billing an hour. payup
To bad you'd have to be in a urban area to get the most out of them.


----------



## jbsplow (Sep 16, 2013)

Mark Oomkes;2026428 said:


> Why do you find it so hard to believe? If they're very close and all the same length and width, it is very possible. You just have to have the right equipment, which apparently you don't.


Ok What do you mean by the right equipment?? That Tractor with a snowblower, maybe if they were all in a row you could get 40-50 done in a hour. First of all your never going to have 100 driveways that are the same length on resi driveways. YA MAYBE A CONDO COMPLEX they will be the same. Secondly your going to have different **** in the way everytime you plow, places to push snow, parked cars etc. 3rd how long are you thinking these driveways would be.


----------



## jbsplow (Sep 16, 2013)

Bolt-1;2009385 said:


> It started about 11 yrs ago. Through Craigslist. A local "Company"(Landscape Construction) himself and a relative was looking for some help with their plowing routes. I've been in Commercial construction for many years. Made contact, had a little talk, agreed on the terms and a relationship was formed. We have become good Friends over the years. Over the years we have helped each other out many times (pro bono) Now my friend has grown his business exponentially as time has gone by. And I'm very proud of him! To the point he is considering giving up his Resi. accounts. All 112 of them. He is considering giving them to me. We have talked briefly about this and have set up a meeting to discuss this in length. I on the other hand currently have a full time job. Which I do very well and am paid as such. I have the resources to take on this endeavor, and yes that includes cash on hand to carry this for what i believe to be at least 60 days during the plowing season. Equip. I currently have are two trucks seen in my sig. Obviously that's not going to cut it for this amount of work. I realize that . As far as the business side i have no problem with that right now. The wife is actually looking forward to this. Not only that, she is capable of making excel beg for mercy. Insurance, taxes billing, overhead, will be a breeze for her.
> 
> More to come....


Back on topic though I would Seriously consider having 3 trucks. Stuff breaks. you will need a back up and if you are fast enough to do all those drives with 2 trucks you can always have a extra truck+ guy if you decide to pick up more. With a client list of over 100 you can bet your phone will be ringing for new driveways. Its better to be prepared than not, Nothing like getting a monster blizzard and your route goes from a couple hours to a whole day and ppl calling wondering when there driveway will be opened up


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

I would consider 4 Trucks and two Cat 950s with 20 foot pushers plus a Fuel truck and also one of those Roach Coaches to feed the crew...Back to reality..


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

Defcon 5;2027175 said:


> I would consider 4 Trucks and two Cat 950s with 20 foot pushers plus a Fuel truck and also one of those Roach Coaches to feed the crew...Back to reality..


Better add a melter for snow removal. Those piles will get out of control eventually


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

jbsplow;2026846 said:


> Ok What do you mean by the right equipment??
> 
> Truck with a back blade, preferably and Ebling.
> 
> ...





Mark Oomkes;2009484 said:


> IF they were close together, and *2 wide, 60' long*, it would take around an hour and a half.


Maybe you remember seeing this in my first post? You know, the one you quoted when you said I was blowing smoke?


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

I know I've only been here a few years but guess how I know winter coming...:laughing:


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Mr.Markus;2027282 said:


> I know I've only been here a few years but guess how I know winter coming...:laughing:


I have no idea what you're talking about.


----------



## MSsnowplowing (Nov 1, 2012)

Good luck with them.

My comment on this:

I really think you are under estimating your time.

You are saying 1 1/2 hours to do all 100. 

That is impossible even with top notch equipment. 

You would have to do each driveway in one minute.

And even doing that it would still take you 100 minutes to do 100 driveways.

I would suggest you factor your time at around 5 to 10 minutes per driveway. More towards the 10. 

And then there is the driving from house to house, that people like to forget about it. 
Unless these 100 driveways are one right after the other.

You are looking at roughly 8-10 hours of plowing for a single truck.

If you put 3 trucks on it, then you can get it down to around 3 hours each.

What about sidewalks? 

I know there has to be houses with sidewalks that need to be done. Add some more time.

I have 8.5 MVP3 and the one Res I do it -(not that big of a driveway) takes me 10 minutes, 3 pushes and I'm done. 
1st one is by the garage then I jump out and shovel the snow away from the garage doors. 
2nd push gets that and more of the driveway, 
3rd is the finish. 
Then I park, jump out and shove the sidewalk. 
5 minutes to plow, 5 minutes to shovel.

So really revise your time otherwise you are going to be in for a big surprise come winter.

Just factor it longer for time, if it takes less time your golden and if it doesn't you have covered yourself.

Have a great winter


----------

